
Photo of the racks in the original Google datacenter - paul
http://friendfeed.com/e/a2e7bd13-d598-4f54-a8e7-d020076a74ba/Have-you-ever-seen-such-a-well-cabled/
======
paul
For your amusement :)

~~~
staunch
Got anymore? I'd love to see what kind of network gear was in there at the
time, etc. Very cool. Thanks.

~~~
timtrueman
Here's an upclose one on the first gen rack:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Google’s_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Google’s_First_Production_Server.jpg)

My understanding is that they found the HP ProCurve switches were a better
deal to buy two chassis and stuff all the blades into one box rather than buy
the blades and add them to one. It was cheaper that way.

~~~
tlrobinson
What were those switches for? (not the network switches, the physical on/off
switches with the green and white wires)

Fans?

~~~
paul
Power switches. There were 4 machines per layer, 80 per rack.

BTW, here's a video (taken by someone else):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z19-6tvGSq4>

------
timtrueman
Here's what their datacenters look like a couple years ago (with Chris
DiBona): <http://flickr.com/photos/ttrueman/296867981/sizes/l/>

~~~
Raphael
Dude, that's at the UW.

~~~
timtrueman
I'm not sure what UW you're referring to, but I took that at an ACM conference
at UIUC: <http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2006/>

~~~
pgebhard
Are these conferences still happening? I can't seem to reach any more recent
than 2006.

~~~
mamama
Yes, they are:

<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2007/speakers>
<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2008/>

I remember seeing videos of Yegge's and Munroe's talks. Yegge's is worth
watching.

------
noonespecial
Looks like most of the midsized companies "data centers" I've been in
recently. At least the cables aren't all over the floor for you to trip on as
well.

~~~
coolboy89
And at least it's not this: <http://www.sysadminday.com/horrors.html>

------
JMiao
heh, slot 1/a cpu connectors. ah, the 90s.

